# Running laptop as admin but I think there is a psuedo admin



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

Hello All,

I have a Dell Pentium laptop running Windows 8.1

I am trying to use wordpress to fix some websites that have no arecords.

These are websites that are not assigned to a DNS.

I think there is a problem with a psuedo admin on this machine.

I have tried to configure the Hosts file but Windows 8.1 won't let me save over it.

Does anyone know of a better solution?

Thanks for taking your time to read my post!


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

I also tried the net user command when I saw a system error 5 and I tried the active:yes command but that would not work either.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am confused
What please are these websites that do not have a domain name server


> These are websites that are not assigned to a DNS.


http://computer.howstuffworks.com/dns.htm

so for instance you want the IP address of a website you type in cmd prompt
ping google.com and it returns 216.58.204.78
it will not return the same for you
you type that in the browser address bar and that takes you to google.com

If you instead type
google.com
then you go to the same site but using the DNS - name server instead of the IP address

I am also unsure as to why you think there is some strange admin account on the computer

The cmd for the system account is

*net user administrator /active:yes*


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

I tried that and I received a System Error 5 code.

Could there be another program that is messing me up to get this command to work?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have a *Dell* Pentium laptop running Windows 8.1


What's the model name and model number of that Dell laptop?
What's the "service tag" number and "express service code" number on it?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

I apologize this is a dumb question.

I am looking at properties and I cannot find the name or model of the laptop.

Where do I get this info please?

Thank you for your efforts so far!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

All that information will be on the stickers/labels on that laptop's case.
Every Dell desktop and laptop has it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You have not really answered most of the queries in my first reply
Either I have completely misunderstood what you are trying to say is the problem with the website that you think does not have a DNS or the problem is on the DNS on YOUR computer not the website

Most likely cause of system error 5 access is denied is that you are not using an admin cmd prompt but a standard cmd prompt

right click windows icon left of taskbar
administrator cmd prompt
or type cmd in search and then select that


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

I apologize Macboatmaster. I think you are right I am thinking the problem is the DNS on my computer.

To answer your questions what should I do or look for?


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

I typed cmd in search and I see the command prompt with C:\Winodws\System32>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

when you type it and cmd prompt appears right click and click run as admin
or go in as I said from the Microsoft white flag left of taskbar

http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-open-command-prompt-as-administrator-in-windows-8-1/

And


> I apologize Macboatmaster


absolutely no apology is necessary


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm shutting down for the rest of the day and will leave you with Macboatmaster.
If and when you get the information that I requested in post #5, please submit it.
I'll check back here in the morning.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

flavallee said:


> All that information will be on the stickers/labels on that laptop's case.
> Every Dell desktop and laptop has it.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


This is a Inspiron153521 Laptop.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Dell Inspiron 3521 15.6" Laptop*
It has full driver support for Windows 8.1 64-bit and has these primary devices:
Intel HM77 Chipset
Intel HD Graphics 4000
Realtek ALC3221 High Definition Audio
Realtek RTL8105E Ethernet
Dell Wireless 1703/1704/1705 + Bluetooth
Dell (Synaptics) Touchpad

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

So what do I need to do at this point?

I am thinking now it might be my DNS.

Is there anyway I can let you look at it on a TeamViewer session?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You asked me how to run the net user cmd and I posted the details regarding the admin cmd prompt
I was of the opinion that you were receiving the error due to using on a standard cmd prompt
Although you may have a user account with admin rights they are restricted rights and that is why you often see a window asking you to agree an action.

Send an image attached to your reply of the problem

AND as I asked please when I first replied


> What please are these websites


just try and explain please what exactly is the problem and what messages are you receiving when you try and connect to the site you perceive to have the problem with


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

Here is the website I am trying to view:

reinart-sand-n-gravel.com


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looked like this when I tried to load it in Internet Explorer 11.

http://www.dnsrsearch.com/index.php?origURL=http://reinart-sand-n-gravel.com/&r=&bc=

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

When I type in the website address this is the error message I get in Chrome:

*This site can't be reached*
*reinart-sand-n-gravel.com*'s server DNS address could not be found.


Search Google for reinart sand gravel
ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not experienced in dealing with DNS issues, so I'll leave you with Macboatmaster.

Are other websites loading okay?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

Many thanks for your efforts flavallee! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do think that is a correct web URL
reinart-sand-n-gravel.com

where is this company supposed to be located and even if you cannot connect on that address which I cannot either
Probably because it is incorrect - you presumably can find the company on a web search as against actually trying to connect to that address


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A google search brings up Facebook links to a company called *Brandon Reinart Sand And Gravel*, but I can't find a website for it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

I am trying to overwrite the Hosts file per a friends suggestion.

When I try to overwrite the hosts file I get an Error Access Denied message.


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

I am trying to overwrite the Hosts file per a friends suggestion.

When I try to overwrite the hosts file I get an Error Access Denied message.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With respect we are going round in circles
Leave the hosts file alone - do not touch it
answer please the questions

1. Have you now managed to open a cmd prompt with admin rights
You have never responded to that part of the topic when you reported the error and I told you how to open a prompt with admin rights and explained about admin etc
When the cmd window opens if you have done it correctly the window is headed
Administrator command prompt

2. Like my good colleague I also found the Brandon etc sand and gravel firm but with no listed website
PLEASE answer the questions asked then we MAY make progress


> I do think that is a correct web URL
> reinart-sand-n-gravel.com
> 
> where is this company supposed to be located and even if you cannot connect on that address which I cannot either
> Probably because it is incorrect - you presumably can find the company on a web search as against actually trying to connect to that address


ALL you have responded with is


> I am trying to overwrite the Hosts file per a friends suggestion.
> 
> When I try to overwrite the hosts file I get an Error Access Denied message.


I suggest you ignore your friends suggestion and work with us
OR leave the topic and work with your friend


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

I was logged in as Admin and not as Administrator. I am now logged in as Administrator and I could add the website to the Hosts file. It still cannot find the website.

I was also finally able to get the net user command to work while logged in as Admin.

I learned an important lesson today on the differences between Admin and Administrator.

What should I check for next I still cannot see www.reinart-sand-n-gravel.

Thanks for everyone's input so far.


----------



## oldschooltechie (May 13, 2017)

I have also tried reinart-sand-n-gravel.com/wp-admin

I still cannot see it.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

oldschooltechie said:


> I have also tried reinart-sand-n-gravel.com/wp-admin
> 
> I still cannot see it.


No one owns it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

DO NOT stay logged into and using the inbuilt system account
It is a RISK if that account profile is corrupted YOU have real problems
That account is for use ONLY for troubleshooting

You do as I said you use an admin cmd prompt from your OWN account

AND as I said earlier that web URL you provided is NEVER going to connect it is not the correct URL
As I said before


> do think that is a correct web URL
> reinart-sand-n-gravel.com
> 
> where is this company supposed to be located and even if you cannot connect on that address which I cannot either
> Probably because it is incorrect - you presumably can find the company on a web search as against actually trying to connect to that add


so PLEASE just tell me where this company is supposed to be located and that from a google search or whichever search engine
I presume you know where they are
You must have got the supposed web address from somewhere


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it best if I leave the matter with you
I advised you NOT to alter the hosts file


> Leave the hosts file alone - do not touch it





> I suggest you ignore your friends suggestion and work with us
> OR leave the topic and work with your friend


You have chosen to ignore that advice - ALTHOUGH of course you are perfectly entitled to do so it is your computer


> and I could add the website to the Hosts file. It still cannot find the website.


Good luck with it
Perhaps someone else will decide to continue trying to assist

For your information an entry in the hosts file over rides the DNS and MUST be configured as for example
216.109.118.69 www.google.com
the IP address must proceed the website name

simply entering what you must have done will NOT work and for that and other reasons you should have left the hosts file as it was.
That was not the cause of the problem.

As I said I hope you get it sorted


----------

